# new to me trailer.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice...

Your trailer is technically called a semi-stock as you have dedicated 2 stalls in the front, a slam gate middle, then a box in the back...
Or at least that is what mine is called...

I have an identical set-up myself and love it.

I have the 2 horse x-high, x-wide ramp load straight also,..._prefer my semi-stock._

Best of luck with it and Happy Trails...be safe!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Congrats!! Wish I could be acquiring my own trailer soon 

I have to ask though... how much extra width does the larger horse have in the divided area? It looks like a VERY tight squeeze for her with her butt touching either side of the trailer, but the picture may be a bit misleading!


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

I did not have the divider locked in. when its locked in it goes right behind the center bar in the swing gate.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Oh ok... just make sure everyone has enough space... If you don't then you will definitely run into problems down the line!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

The bigger one will be a nicer ride for them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The big horse doesn't have enough room lengthwise. She's right up against the front. If someone had to hit the breaks her face would hit the front wall. When this happens horses often react by throwing the head up and hitting the roof. It may work better to give her all the front space so she can travel on the diagonal and put the smaller in the back. Horses prefer the diagonal rather than straight.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> The big horse doesn't have enough room lengthwise. She's right up against the front. If someone had to hit the breaks her face would hit the front wall. When this happens horses often react by throwing the head up and hitting the roof. It may work better to give her all the front space so she can travel on the diagonal and put the smaller in the back. Horses prefer the diagonal rather than straight.


I agree with this. ^


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If I leave my horses completely loose in my trailer I find them standing backward and straight...
I've yet to see them stand on a slant willingly while traveling unless tied when I follow loaded stock trailers.
Then again, maybe it is how the driver drives the rig too...:think:


----------



## color01joy (Sep 28, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I agree with this. ^


I also agree.


----------

